# your guess on my HP



## _-El Traino-_ (May 28, 2004)

Hey, the 86 300zx NA i'm buying has some nice aftermarket parts on it and before I take it to a dyno I would like to hear what you guys think it will hit for HP. 


It is stock exept for these mods:

AEM cold air intake

2.25 mandrel bent exhaust w/headers leading to a High flow muffler (no cat)

JWT ECU

Whats your guess, and if your close, I might just give you a cookie... lol


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

Im just going to guess around 168-193bhp peak hp. its a bit foggy but i reckon somewhere in that range.Can i have my cookie now?


----------



## _-El Traino-_ (May 28, 2004)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> Im just going to guess around 168-193bhp peak hp. its a bit foggy but i reckon somewhere in that range.Can i have my cookie now?


You have to wait until I get my car to a dino, and if its close, I will give you a cookie. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

might want to take it to a DYNO.....lol


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

132 peak


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

no offence ment but the VG30E suposedly makes 140-150 WHP stock why would it go down...


----------



## _-El Traino-_ (May 28, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> might want to take it to a DYNO.....lol



I typed DYNO, what are you talking about? (shifts eyes)


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Are you alctually going to dyno this thing or what?


----------



## Xterra4444 (Jul 3, 2004)

FCS said:


> Are you alctually going to dyno this thing or what?


165whp. that's about it.


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

is that the $600 JWT ECU? i have looked at that but without hearing froma few people i wont run off and spend that much hoping for power.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

NCSUracer said:


> is that the $600 JWT ECU? i have looked at that but without hearing froma few people i wont run off and spend that much hoping for power.


These aren't turbo monsters, remember? They can't just kick the boost up and have the car suddenly make 100 extra peak hp.


----------

